

White people's meritocracy hypocrisy - soneca
http://www.slate.com/blogs/moneybox/2013/08/13/white_people_s_meritocracy_hypocrisy.html

======
ctdonath
Newsflash: when people are presented with a "us vs. them" scenario, they tend
to operate in perceived self-interest favoring the "us" group.

Frame the question in a manner excluding "we're all in this together", and the
consequential responses tend to exclude "we're all in this together." Go
figure.

Interesting the article fails to address the corollary question of which
groups tend to default to "we're all in this together", and which groups tend
to default to "us vs. them" without explicit prompting.

